# NOONE UNDERSTANDS THIS



## ATrivino (Jun 19, 2011)

19 years old male; IBS Type AI used to be constipated, I was going literally 5 times a month if that; my close family members all died of colon cancer, I panicked and started over doing the fiber, now I'm stuck in bathroom 24/7, but when I am constipated I get pain to the point where I pass out literally in public and the ems squad (even at my work) had to rush me to the erNever dehydrated because I literally force all liquids down no matter how naseaus it makes meConstant fatigue, I don't take vitamins I spent $10,000 on Holistic doctors, and went to 15 regular doctors and tried numerous medication even hypnosis to no avail. 19 years old, no car, money, friends, family and everyone around me think I'm a jobless deadbeat.In reality the pain, tenderness, naseau, gas, is horrificALL exercise gives me an IBS attack, even going for a lesiurely walk to the park put me in a dam ambulance! WHY!The misery makes me depressed too


----------



## livinglifel:) (Sep 19, 2011)

I understand what you go through I feel like all the depressed because I don't have friends to talk. Also the fact of knowing that you really go anywhere without this problem bothering you.Not being able to around people having no one to talk to. There are days when I feel like giving up on life but I'm trying for now to get through it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

ATrivinoWhat have the Dr's concluded is causing this pain for you? How is your constipation now? Describe what happens... Are you in a C cycle and then have D after you are able to go a bit?? Or what happens??? Tell us what usually happens and why you think you are IBS A. Let us know all of your symptoms and what you are currently doing to manage them?Have you had a colonoscopy?And what do you mean by "close" family members?? Your parents and siblings?? or who?


----------



## emma8192 (Oct 3, 2011)

Heyyy im 19 tooo and going through exacly what you are... Its a pain in the bum literally i got really ill last year and havent been to work since october 2010 been hospitalised loads and its horrid!! Ino how depressing it gets as i too dont have a job anymore as i cant leav the house coz im stuck to the loo lol ive got a car but cant drive it coz i had to stop my lessons coz i couldnt go and lost my friends coz i cnt go and socialise!! But one day we wnt hav this and it will go away! Im on loperamide, buscapan, pain killers and recently put on anti depressant as u get anxious about leavin home incase u need the loo etc which makes u worse!!! Soooo lets see what happens!! I had this ages now soo if ur havm a bad day or sumthin message me and i will reply







need help or advice im here for a chat!! Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Tummy Problem Girl (Aug 20, 2007)

You are not alone!! Many of us suffer with this, most of us will never know we have it or never admit to it. The first step is acceptance. We are all designed differently and some people can drink alcohol and have no hang overs and some people will be almost hospitalized. My point is we are all designed different so we cannot be the same. Start a journal on what you eat daily and see what triggers an attack. Then start avoiding those foods. I would also recommend taking up Tai Chi or Meditation.A hug for you, please remember you are not alone in this.


----------



## ibseddie (Jan 20, 2009)

WAFNJYA!


----------



## the misty angel (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi sorry to hear of the pain and problems you are having. I can relate. Needing an ambulance is one thing but when it happens where you work is beyond everything. I belong to a fire team and they have come to help me several times and I collapsed on a call once to, I was so embarassed. The patient we were there to see left the hospital long before I did and even called to see how I was. I was just horrified. I have not found anyone drug that works for my pain but sometimes watching something funny can help even if its just to have the time pass faster. One show I watch on the internet is clips from 'whose line is it any way' when Drew Carey is the host. My son was having a bad day and I showed him a few clips then he started picking them out and next thing he knew it was time for bed(he's 17 and selling his first car).I'm sorry you don't have a car but is there anyone who can drive you somewhere? Or can you even sit outside for a few minutes it might make you feel a little bit better? Do you have any pets? Can you get one, even something as simple as a goldfish can help. I find talking to my cat or fish helps because they don't talk back (ok my cat still does) and they provide unconditional acceptance. Its nice to be around something or someone else who will accept you no matter what. Before I found this site I didn't think I could go on much longer now I think I have at least 1 more year or more left of fight in me. I have been doing this for 8 going on 9 years. For the last 6 to 7 I have had no support at all from my family (except my son and I try to shield him as much as possible from this) and support is key. I find its nice to know that there are others out there who know what I am going through and plus I can mention my symptoms and know they won't tell me its gross or to stop. Most times if you need to talk there is someone on line you can ask to chat with. Take care and I hope to hear from you again. Angel







PS: If you can't get a pet you can google up fish on your computer and watch them. It really does help. Plus if you can if your going to be in the bathroom a long time try and bring your computer in so you can watch something to distract yourself or put on some music.


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

See Baking Soda. Kylepa


----------

